# Homebased childcare



## Turk&EnglishWannabie (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi again, I'm in the bay of plenty at present on a bit of a reccie. Is anyone on here a Homebased child carer?

Not necessarily for this area, but anywhere in the country?

I've had an interview for a teachers aide, but the money is very poor, especially in light of your costs of living here in NZ are much higher than the UK, so was wondering if I could earn more going back to what I used to do, the Homebased childcare.

also, is it popular in NZ to use Homebased against the day care centres?

We would love to live in Auckland, perhaps Orewa area, but it so expensive.

Any insight gfateful

Thanks


----------

